# Gymnogeophagus Rio Olimar



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone, *** been away from the forums for a while, however, school is out now and I have a bit more time to be on here. I am thinking about picking up some gymnogeophagus rio olimar and was wondering if there are any fish i could keep them with that would be able to handle the seasonal temp drop?


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

Buenos Aires Tetras could handle seasonal fluctuation in temp.

madzarembski


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

So could White Cloud Mountain Minnows.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks for your suggestions, I will keep those in mind. however, i have learned that these guys dont need the seasonal temp drop that many geos do. thanks for your suggestions anyway!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *Zack2112*,

Are you quite sure that these gymnogeophagus don't need a cool down period. Not to question anyones knowledge here, on other forums or in a LFS, but when it comes gymno's I'd certainly suggest seeking advice from some of the members of The Cichlid Room Companion forum members.

There are some genuine gymno experts there, including Felipe Cantera, who is one of only two people allowed to export fish out of Uruguay. Felipe runs one or two field trips a year collecting, among other species, many gymnogeophagus. A couple of C-F members have been to Urugauy on these field trips. *edburress* is one such member, and I'd certainly like to hear his input.


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

Zack2112 said:


> thanks for your suggestions, I will keep those in mind. however, i have learned that these guys dont need the seasonal temp drop that many geos do. thanks for your suggestions anyway!


Hi
I'm pretty sure they need a cool down period as well. I just picked up a group of G. Labiatus "Rio Olimar" myself on Saturday. Here is a link to Gymno study group: http://gymnogeophagus.com/labiatus.php

Here is a map of Uraguay from Felipe's site. # 19 on it is where Rio Olimar is.
http://www.aqvaterra.com/map_gymnogenys.php 
Defionitely subtropical. Maybe they don't need extreme temps but probably a cool down period imo
madzarembski


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I tried keeping Gymno labiatus at normal tropical temps ( before I knew about their natural habitat) and found in the high 70s' they would become extremely aggressive with each other, and after killing the others, the lone wolf would get lathargic and fade away. 
I've kept Gymno gymnogentys Paso Pache this winter unheated in the bnasement ar temps between 60-65"F and they have thrived.








Next week they will go out to the pond, where they spawned last summer.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks everyone for your responses! I had some issues with some broken equipment and have not picked them up yet. however I really hope to still get them. Thanks again for all of the info!


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I would not consider Beunos Aires tetras personally. I have kept them with Malawi mbuna and haps and they were very fond of nipping at the faster and more aggressive cichlid's fins, I can't imagine what they would do to Gymnogeophagus.
So far I have not found a compatible tetra/Gymnogeophagus situation for my tank when it comes to the eventual cool-down period so for the time being I'm keeping red shiners (Cyprinella lutrensis) as dithers for my Gymno. "sp. Yi".


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I have kept a couple Goodeids over the winter, so far so good, with my Gymnos at @ 60'F.
They provide a dither factor, and eat hair algae.
Zoogoneticus tequilla
















and Goodeidae gracilus


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

straitjacketstar said:


> I would not consider Beunos Aires tetras personally. I have kept them with Malawi mbuna and haps and they were very fond of nipping at the faster and more aggressive cichlid's fins, I can't imagine what they would do to Gymnogeophagus.
> So far I have not found a compatible tetra/Gymnogeophagus situation for my tank when it comes to the eventual cool-down period so for the time being I'm keeping red shiners (Cyprinella lutrensis) as dithers for my Gymno. "sp. Yi".


Hi
My Gymnogephagus El Norte and BA Tetras seem to get a long fine. There is occasional chasing by both sides but I haven't noticed any fin damage on the Gymnos that I would attribute to the BA's. Granted, they have not gone through a warm period together, so it's possible that the BA's may get "nippy" once I warm them up to the mid 70's. 
madzarembski


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I wonder how *duaneS*'s _Gymno_'s can abstain from taking those tequila shots!!! :lol:


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I believe they've taken a few, and with salt and lemon to be sure.


----------

